# Dalco Athletic Offers Full-Color Dye Sublimation Twill Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dalco Athletic Offers Full-Color Dye Sublimation Twill Appliqué*

Wow your customers with full-color twill appliqué that has been printed using dye sublimation. This process produces bold, bright color without the bulkiness of multiple layers and or a per-color cost. 

Dalco will make up any appliqué design you need, whether for a split-front jersey, arched, or straight. Choose your letters or numbers, colors, and size needed, and Dalco does the rest. 

If you’ve been doing one- or two-color letting due to the cost, you can now go up to three colors without added expense. Appliqué pieces can be heat applied or sewn with a commercial zigzag machine or an EasyStitch™ sew file. Team names, individual names, or any number can be produced in youth and adult sizes.

Dye sub appliqué can be applied to any color fabric and can be used with most traditional uniform materials, although it will not adhere to nylon or porthole fabrics. You choose between placement adhesive if sewing the letters or permanent heat-activated glue if applying with a heat press. The minimum order is only 10 pieces.

Dalco is now offering a complete collection of appliqués, patches, Greek letters, and coasters as part of its dye sublimation line. For a free copy of the Fabric Dye Sublimation catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected] or visit Dalco Athletic Lettering, Inc..


----------

